
Pure HTML Share Buttons - gschier
https://schier.co/blog/pure-html-share-buttons
======
nbrempel
This is such a great simple resource. Most of these share urls are poorly
documented compared to their JavaScript/tracker counterparts.

~~~
gschier
Thanks! Ya, it took a while to find them all but they're out there. Since
they're needed for HTML emails, I'm hoping they'll continue working long-term
too.

~~~
hbcondo714
HN has HTML emails?

~~~
gschier
HN is specifically because they offer a bookmarklet. For the others, it makes
sense that they'd want you to be able to include share links in your
newsletters.

------
craftoman
Nice try, where are the icons though? I can't find them, do I have to download
anything else?

~~~
gschier
There are no icons but you can add your own using SVG or something like
[https://fontawesome.com](https://fontawesome.com)

------
8lall0
That's so sad that we need posts like this to get this information.

Thank you btw.

